# Team yellow, 8 weeks to go....what do you think? UPDATE



## mazndave

We decided not to find out this time, and although I'm excited about the surprise, I'm desperate to know at the same time! We have a scan on Wednesday at 32 weeks and it's going to be so hard to resist, but we've come this far without knowing so I'd probably be pretty gutted to find out now.

I like speculating though and getting others opinions, so based on my 12 and 20 week scans, what do you think??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 48


----------



## LillyFleur

:blue:


----------



## mazndave

Thanks! Anyone else?


----------



## lau86

:pink: skull looks girly


----------



## Buttercup84

Guessing boy :)


----------



## Srrme

Looks like a boy to me too.


----------



## embeth

I reckon boy x


----------



## 022411262

Boy x


----------



## mazndave

Bit of a boy landslide then!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'd say girl!!


----------



## maybebayb

boy! just because the head looked exactly the same on my 12 and 20 week scans with my son :)


----------



## mazndave

My gut instinct is that it looks boyish too, but then I also think it looks REALLY similar to my daughter's 20 week scan so I'm thrown by that! (Daughter middle pic, this baby bottom, son top)
 



Attached Files:







attachment2.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## madseasons

I am going to guess :pink:


----------



## mazndave

Just over 3 weeks to go until due date and I'm so impatient to find out if bubs is a he or she! Anybody else want to hazard a guess?


----------



## KatieB

I think :pink:


----------



## Tesh23

I bet my hat it's a little girly!


----------



## mazndave

Tesh23 said:


> I bet my hat it's a little girly!

What makes you so certain?! Had really mixed guesses everywhere.


----------



## Tesh23

From your 12 week scan if what I am seeing is the nub it def looks all girl. Can't tell too much from the 20 week one. So yep I def think girl x


----------



## wannabemomy37

I was going to guess girl and then saw your comparison pics with other kids and babe looks JUST like your daughter (middle and bottom pic are identical) so I'd be shocked if it's blue!


----------



## MelliPaige

:blue:


----------



## mazndave

Had a baby GIRL today via EMCS, 16 days early!


----------



## Tesh23

Aw congrats on your little sweetheart and thanks for updating!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww congratulations!


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats on your little girly, hope you're both doing well :)


----------



## KatieB

Aw, congrats hun! Hope you're both doing ok xxx


----------



## cupcakekate

congrats!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------

